# Safest wheel brush



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I’m getting my wheels refurbed next week and I want to buy a new wheel brush. 
The 2 I have been reading up on are the ez wheel brush and the microfibre madness incredibrush .
My question is what one is the safest. I’ve read that the ez bristles could scratch and also the incredibrush can grind the the dirt in also causing scratches . 
I’m leaning towards the ez brush as it looks better made and would last longer.
What brush does everyone use ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Wheel Woollies.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got the ez brush and haven't noticed it causing any damage to my wheels, although i always clean the brush out after doing every individual wheel 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

Just ordered set of wheel woolies. The good ones (USA) not a cheap option. You use a wool wash mitt on your paint so a wool wash on alloys seems the way to go. Obviously a good lubricating soapy soap is also a must. Just give a good rinse between wheels and after use. At the moment I have a microfibre hand glove from Halfords, easy to get to front of wheel and just round back of spoke but not for reaching further back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

I use the EZ brushes but only on the barrels of the wheels. For the faces I'll use a wash mitt as mentioned above.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Silas_Greenback said:


> Just ordered set of wheel woolies. The good ones (USA) not a cheap option. You use a wool wash mitt on your paint so a wool wash on alloys seems the way to go. Obviously a good lubricating soapy soap is also a must. Just give a good rinse between wheels and after use. At the moment I have a microfibre hand glove from Halfords, easy to get to front of wheel and just round back of spoke but not for reaching further back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have them genuine wheel woolies, but I do not think it's natural wool, it's a synthetic material, but they're good.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

I stopped using EZ brush on my wheels if they contain any black gloss content - whether diamond cut or powerer coated/sprayed. EZ marks them too much as bristles are too stiff IME. 

Silver wheels mark too, but are less visible to the eye than black which shows marks up mercilessly. 

Would use them on my mums car though, or other poorly cared for and caked wheels.

I use WWs and boars hair small brushes, then wo wo mitt for around the spokes. 
WWs are good value if you take into account how long they last. I bought full set of three plus curvy one in 2011. All still going strong.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. 
The wheels are being refurbished gloss black hence my concern . Maybe I should have explained myself better, I have a soft detail kingdom brush for the faces already. I have used wheel woolies before and could not reach all areas of the drum. It’s looking by default I’ll be going for the flat incredie brush.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

If you can get the wheels coated after the refurb that will massively help. A coated wheel will be much easier to keep clean, so much so you can usually get them 90% clean with a jet wash. A quick once over with any shampoo will then keep them looking perfect

Look at products like Gyeon Rim, Gtechnic C5, Carpro Dlux etc...

I use Wheel Woolies but clearance can be an issue if you have big brakes, or narrow gaps between spokes.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

matty.13 said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> The wheels are being refurbished gloss black hence my concern . Maybe I should have explained myself better, I have a soft detail kingdom brush for the faces already. I have used wheel woolies before and could not reach all areas of the drum. It's looking by default I'll be going for the flat incredie brush.


Nothing wrong with the Incredibrush, I've not heard of any issues.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’ve got loads, ez brush fit both cars at the moment, but wheel woolies don’t fit. Faces always done with a special soft facing front brush and mitten.

Never yet seen damage on current or previous with any of my current ones.


----------

